# Any muscle bike guys in Springfield MO?



## ODDER (Feb 28, 2021)

I’m going to be out in the Springfield MO area in a couple of weeks. If there are any muscle bike guys that would want to meet up and sell/trade parts, maybe take a ride, hit me up.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 28, 2021)

@REDAIR13


----------



## REDAIR13 (Feb 28, 2021)

ODDER said:


> I’m going to be out in the Springfield MO area in a couple of weeks. If there are any muscle bike guys that would want to meet up and sell/trade parts, maybe take a ride, hit me up.



When do you plan on being in town? I do not have any muscle bike stuff here currently, but have some balloon tire stuff. I attend college in Springfield. Most of my stuff is in Stl


----------



## ODDER (Feb 28, 2021)

REDAIR13 said:


> When do you plan on being in town? I do not have any muscle bike stuff here currently, but have some balloon tire stuff. I attend college in Springfield. Most of my stuff is in Stl



March 10th or so.


----------



## REDAIR13 (Feb 28, 2021)

ODDER said:


> March 10th or so.



Gotcha. I leave for Spring Break then, so you'll have missed me. Good luck with the trip


----------



## ODDER (Feb 28, 2021)

REDAIR13 said:


> Gotcha. I leave for Spring Break then, so you'll have missed me. Good luck with the trip



Cool deal. Thanks man. I’m planning a few more trips out that way through April


----------



## jjcatqfi (Mar 3, 2021)

I might be, most of my stuff is in Paducah, KY now but if I'm in town we might be able to make something work.


----------

